# Zutritt verboten Solarium-Mutter Patricia Krentcil darf nicht mehr unter die Höhensonne



## Q (31 Aug. 2012)

Newark (USA) – *Aufstand der Sonnenstudio-Besitzer gegen ihre beste Kundin! Sie verweigern Solarium-Mutter Patricia Krentcil (44) den Zutritt zur künstlichen Sonne! *

Die Frau, die in den USA nur noch „tanning mom“ (Solarium-Mutter) genannt wird, steht im US-Bundesstaat New Jersey wegen Gefährdung Schutzbefohlener vor Gericht. Sie soll ihre damals fünfjährige Tochter mit auf Brutzel-Touren genommen haben.

*Ein Solarium-Fan wie Patricia ist schlecht für das Geschäft, finden 63 Sonnenstudios in der Umgebung der Sonnen-Süchtigen. Die Studio-Besitzer haben Schilder mit dem Foto der Mutter in ihre Schaufenster gehängt: „Die darf sich hier nicht sonnen“. *

„Es ist unglaublich schwer für Süchtige selbst damit aufzuhören, deshalb muss man als Außenstehender dem ganzen einen Riegel vorschieben“, sagt James Oliver, Besitzer einer Solarium-Kette. Patricia Krentcil will das UV-Verbot jetzt von ihrem Anwalt überprüfen lassen.
_Bisher ließ die Amerikanerin ihre gegerbte Haut mindestens fünfmal pro Woche bräunen. Jeweils zwölf Minuten. 100 Dollar gab sie dafür monatlich aus. _

*In Krentcils Stammsolarium hängt noch kein Verbotsschild für sie – nur für Kinder allgemein. Dort wurde sie am 22. April das letzte Mal gesehen. Seitdem soll sie sich mit brauner Lotion einreiben, wie es Bodybuilder vor Wettkämpfen tun.*

*Krentcil bestreitet die Vorwürfe nachdrücklich.*
Ende April bemerkten Annas Lehrer die Hautverbrennungen. Das eigentlich blasse Mädchen, damals noch fünf Jahre alt, erzählte der Schul-Krankenschwester, dass sie „mit ihrer Mutter zum Bräunen geht“. 

*Die Schule schlägt Alarm, informiert sofort die Polizei. Denn die ultraviolette Sonnenbank-Strahlung ist nicht nur gefährlich, sondern für Kinder unter 14 Jahren auch gesetzlich verboten.*

Die Solarium-Mutter ist jetzt wegen Gefährdung Schutzbefohlener in New Jersey angeklagt. In der ersten Anhörung plädierte Krentcil auf unschuldig. Das teilte die Staatsanwaltschaft von Essex County mit.

*Dem US-Sender „CBS“ sagte die fünffache Mutter, dass sie ihre Tochter tatsächlich mit ins Solarium nimmt – nicht aber mit in die Kabine. Krentcil: „Sie ist meine kleine Tochter – ich werde sie doch nicht auf eine 90-Grad-Liege schleppen!“ Die Verbrennungen hat sich das Mädchen demnach an einem sonnigen Tag beim Spielen geholt. *

Auch der Besitzer des betreffenden Sonnenstudios streitet die Vorwürfe ab. Laut „ABC News“ gibt er an, dass die kleine Anna am fraglichen Tag mit ihrem Vater und ihrem Bruder vor der Kabine gewartet hat.

*Die fünffache Mutter ist derzeit auf 25 000-Dollar-Kaution auf freiem Fuß. Bei einer Verurteilung wegen Körperverletzung drohen ihr laut Staatsanwaltschaft bis zu zehn Jahre Haft*.

(Bild)

"Erstaunliche" Bilder von der junggebliebenen 44-Jährigen  gibt es natürlich hier bei celebboard.net:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-tanning-booth-new-jersey-3-5-2012-x9-mq.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-bandaged-foot-new-jersey-7-5-2012-x5-lq.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...t-42nd-st-new-york-city-29-8-2012-x31-mq.html

wer sie anklickt übernimmt selber die Verantwortung für bleibende, seelische Schäden


----------



## mainzer2 (25 Sep. 2014)

hahahhaha ich kann nicht mehr


----------

